# Shingleback Lizards Road Signs for South Australian National Park



## GBWhite (Dec 29, 2019)

https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-12...HoIhX7hg2ixwJBiuTLhDueUvWt_YlqnONsfe2Qz734kms





Seven-year-old Jake Croker's mission to save sleepy lizards has become a success after road warning signs inspired by his design have been installed at Innes National Park on South Australia's Yorke Peninsula.


----------



## nuttylizardguy (Dec 30, 2019)

With the mentality of a lot of idiots I've encountered driving , they are more likely to aim for the skink to try to run over it than slow or make the effort to avoid harming it.

Personally , I've been known to pull over , get out , pick the lizard up and move it well away from the road or coax it away from danger.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 30, 2019)

nuttylizardguy said:


> With the mentality of a lot of idiots I've encountered driving , they are more likely to aim for the skink to try to run over it than slow or make the effort to avoid harming it.


Yep, same goes for turtles. An actual real experiment was conducted on a rural road where fake turtles were placed on various sections of the road from the centre line to the middle of the lane and right over on the side of the road... the folks conducting the experiment hid in the bush alongside the road and filmed the actions of motorists and what they observed was that 8/10 people actually aimed for the fake turtles even those on the centre and very edges of the road.


----------



## kankryb (Dec 30, 2019)

We need more kids like him and people to think about their driving


----------



## CF Constrictor (Dec 31, 2019)

People can be real bad people at times , Thats why i only live with snakes !


----------



## nuttylizardguy (Dec 31, 2019)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> Yep, same goes for turtles. An actual real experiment was conducted on a rural road where fake turtles were placed on various sections of the road from the centre line to the middle of the lane and right over on the side of the road... the folks conducting the experiment hid in the bush alongside the road and filmed the actions of motorists and what they observed was that 8/10 people actually aimed for the fake turtles even those on the centre and very edges of the road.


80% of drivers act that maliciously ? I'm shocked by that finding. But my sample is only other drivers I've seen in the act ( either while following them or when I've been located nearby) .

With the number of cars that have dashcams these days, maybe the state governments need to induce a scheme like their "dob a litterbug" where all you need do is provide a photo of the litterbug and their car (showing the number plates) and a fine is sent to them in the mail.

Same can easily be done to these bad people , dash cam - video file will be the evidence of the malicious killing of a protected animal ( some people only learn they have to pay for it).

https://kb.rspca.org.au/knowledge-base/what-are-the-penalties-for-animal-cruelty-offences/


[doublepost=1577765391,1577765130][/doublepost]


CF Constrictor said:


> People can be real bad at times , Thats why i only live with snakes !


IMO being bad is the norm for the majority of people which why I trust no one and always expect the worse from people I have to deal with and never give them the benefit of the doubt.
If I could live the life of a hermit and never encounter or have to deal with other humans . But that's not practical.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 31, 2019)

Yeah I reckon the other 20% didn't hit the fake turtles because they didn't see them as they were too busy texting or checking fb.


----------



## nuttylizardguy (Dec 31, 2019)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> Yeah I reckon the other 20% didn't hit the fake turtles because they didn't see them as they were too busy texting or checking fb.



or were scared the turtle shells would damage their suspensions or tires or wheel rims (like hitting a brick or a deep pothole).


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jan 1, 2020)

I've seen the same sort of thing while driving my truck 12 hours a day. People deliberately swerving at lizards, birds etc. makes me sick how people can be so callous. It should be legal for us to carry shotguns and blow them off the road.
I always stop and remove dead/almost dead critters off the road, I don't want to squish them and don't want others to squish them or the birds that feed on the carcases to get squished either.


----------



## nuttylizardguy (Jan 1, 2020)

dragonlover1 said:


> I've seen the same sort of thing while driving my truck 12 hours a day. People deliberately swerving at lizards, birds etc. makes me sick how people can be so callous. It should be legal for us to carry shotguns and blow them off the road.
> I always stop and remove dead/almost dead critters off the road, I don't want to squish them and don't want others to squish them or the birds that feed on the carcases to get squished either.



If you are on the road for a living , you likely have a dashcam , provide a copy of the recording of the incident to the cops and RSPCA and get the cretins prosecuted.
ie dob the jerks in , nothing wrong with dobbing in these vicious and callous people.


----------

